
The 2011 Warby Parker Annual Report - pitdesi
http://www.warbyparker.com/annual-report-2011
======
ssharp
I found out about Warby Parker after I decided to get a new pair of glasses
and thought "by now, there must be a good way to do this online". Sure enough,
I found them.

Very cool company. They let you pick out 6 pairs of frames and ship them to
you free of charge, along with a free UPS return sticker. It's an relatively
easy way to browse an online selection of frames and see what works best for
you. This process is a lot better than the standard "upload a photo and we'll
superimpose a picture of the glasses on top of it" model that most sites use.
The downside is it may take a couple weeks to find a frame you like, and I
think they only sell plastic frames.

------
kedr
Already wondering what the 2012 report will look like.

------
mmonihan
252 Monocles...

------
mwmnj
awesome company, def. buying my next pair from them.

------
fowkswe
Very nice looking

